# Acer Laptops :are they crap ?



## gayan (Mar 11, 2009)

The title speaks for itself, I'm thinking of buying a laptop and I noticed that ACER has the cheapest line of Laptops compared to the features they offer.. What I wanna know from TPU guys whether the cheap price tag of ACERs' indicate that they are crap as well or not...

Here is a lappy I laid my eyes on. 
http://laptop.lk/product_details.php?productid=816
it costs around US$ 700.
Not hoping to go for a high end lappy since I'm keeping my desktop as well (For gaming yada yada)
And If I'm to buy a high-end lappy, my own definition of so called "High-end" will cost me an arm and a leg too 
TIA


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2009)

its usually down to the specific models, and not the brands themselves. You'll have to research that model, not the acer brand.


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've never held Acer in high regard, most of the people I know who own Acers complain about them.
My school also "recommends" Acer laptops, which is a bad sign...


----------



## chimera (Mar 11, 2009)

gayan said:


> The title speaks for itself, I'm thinking of buying a laptop and I noticed that ACER has the cheapest line of Laptops compared to the features they offer.. What I wanna know from TPU guys whether the cheap price tag of ACERs' indicate that they are crap as well or not...
> 
> Here is a lappy I laid my eyes on.
> http://laptop.lk/product_details.php?productid=816
> ...



Hello gayan,

here is my opinion. Acer series laptops are really not expensive for the hardware you get. But I belive the laptops are like snickers - you can have two similar models, but one has quality beyond the other. 
I tend to stay away from Acer laptops, and recommend that to everyone who listen to my opinion. I heard a couple of times from different people, that they are not satisfied with their Acer laptop.
But in the end the decision is of course all yours. You should get more opinions (i know that out there, there is a lot of people that are indeed satisfied with Acer laptops), and then make your decision.

One question though - I saw a warranty only for a year. That seems a rather short warranty. Can it be extended?

Regards


----------



## gayan (Mar 11, 2009)

chimera said:


> Hello gayan,
> 
> here is my opinion. Acer series laptops are really not expensive for the hardware you get. But I belive the laptops are like snickers - you can have two similar models, but one has quality beyond the other.
> I tend to stay away from Acer laptops, and recommend that to everyone who listen to my opinion. I heard a couple of times from different people, that they are not satisfied with their Acer laptop.
> ...



Thanks chimera  
In my country we get 3 years warranty mostly for ASUS lappies only. That's also way expensive compared to the hardware configuration.. an Asus Celeron- M will cost the same as the Acer lappy I posted above.. I'm reluctant about the 1 year warranty and that's why I'm struggling whether to pick an Acer or not and I don't think that they will extend the warranty, have to talk to them


----------



## gayan (Mar 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its usually down to the specific models, and not the brands themselves. You'll have to research that model, not the acer brand.



I'm referring to the different brands with same configuration


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 11, 2009)

weve had acer comps at college, there not fast nor are they lappy's but they have been very reliable ive never heard of a problem needing to be fixed with them i gues there just slow due to old componants


----------



## Darknova (Mar 11, 2009)

I spent a lot of time researching Acer after spotting their Gemstone Blue range of laptops.

It seems like Acer can be hit and miss, they can make really poor products, but then make amazing ones. Take their old PDA line, the N310/N311 was fantasic, the N30, not so much.

From what I've been able to tell, the Gemstone Blue and Extensza range are rather good, but I'd try and find a specific review/opinion on that model first.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought the Acer Extensa EX5620-4025 about 6 months ago for only $399 then upgraded the processor to a T5750 and the RAM to 2GB (also put XP on it).  I love the thing.  If you know much about hardware then you shouldn't care about the brand name on the laptop.  The only moving parts in this thing (hard drive, CPU/system fan, optical drive) can all be replaced easily if needed.  Otherwise everything else is pretty much standard if you compare the low end of different makers.  The hinges for the display are pretty solid, the only gripe is that I can't find any of the higher capacity batteries for this model (oh well, I bought it cause it was so cheap and most batteries will run you over $100).  The plastic is a little thinner than my girlfriends work laptop (Compaq that is built like a tank).  Just treat it like you would a computer and it'll be fine.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

get a dell or lenovo. acer's are poor quality


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 11, 2009)

Acer to me is fine, but I would choose asus, dell or lenovo


----------



## TNTTNT (Mar 11, 2009)

I use laptops all day everyday and at moment have HP and Acer. There are small differences which for me distinguish top tier and mid tier.

From a usuability point of view, my Acer was designed by someone who doesn't use laptops very much. The hot air exhaust is on the back, and if resting on your lap is easy to cover over. The USBs are on back, with non on side. If you are using on lap it is easy to put undue pressure on things plugged in. The keys are flimisier, and after a year the backspace fails to register very occasionally. Finally it is rigid, but not rock solid.

The HP is all the above but the complete opposite. I have also dropped it numerous times and I have probably done more damage to the floor. Acer stuff is ok, and not expensive, so you get what you pay for.

To be fair to Acer, I had a Fujitsu Siemens before the HP and it was dreadfully built. Every part in the device was changed at some point, including the screen. It made me think of the story of the roadsweeper who proudly claimed he had his broom for 20 years, adding in that time it has had 15 new heads and 10 new handles.


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

Acer makes a cheap prodcut period.  They user lower end plastics, as well as assembly.  (I hate working on Acer laptops)

If budget is an issue then get an acer... though for $50 more you could get a gateway that will smoke the acer in terms of quality.  

For a laptop though i would suggest one of the DV7T's from HP or a Business class Toshiba/HP/IBM (not the lenovo branded, the Thinkpads)


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> get a dell or lenovo. acer's are poor quality



Let me put it this way and see if you will touch an Acer...

Acer/Gateway/Emachine *Same company*

Acer makes a few good notebooks and those ones are really good, 90% of their line is trash that should be look at like an Emachine.

Dell's quality in notebooks has fallen to trash across their lines... I used to deal with Dell notebooks, after getting near a 30% RMA rate, that came to a quick halt, even with US based business support lines for RMA's they dink around with you for hours.

Lenovo's I love, no issues yet, up to about 30 now with no RMA's and no problems. Very easy to work on, replace common parts *even the lcd*, easy to get to heatsinks and fans for cleaning. Only drawback is built in software for wireless cards sucks, but you can fix that by loading a different driver. Driverpacks.net has a nice cd with W.Lan drivers that will install the Dell 1370 I believe it is for the realtek wireless cards.


----------



## gayan (Mar 11, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I bought the Acer Extensa EX5620-4025 about 6 months ago for only $399 then upgraded the processor to a T5750 and the RAM to 2GB (also put XP on it).  I love the thing.  If you know much about hardware then you shouldn't care about the brand name on the laptop.  The only moving parts in this thing (hard drive, CPU/system fan, optical drive) can all be replaced easily if needed.  Otherwise everything else is pretty much standard if you compare the low end of different makers.  The hinges for the display are pretty solid, the only gripe is that I can't find any of the higher capacity batteries for this model (oh well, I bought it cause it was so cheap and most batteries will run you over $100).  The plastic is a little thinner than my girlfriends work laptop (Compaq that is built like a tank).  Just treat it like you would a computer and it'll be fine.



My Only concern is the motherboard which is not easily replaceable, I mean harder to find..


----------



## TNTTNT (Mar 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Lenovo's I love, no issues yet, up to about 30 now with no RMA's and no problems. Very easy to work on, replace common parts *even the lcd*, easy to get to heatsinks and fans for cleaning. Only drawback is built in software for wireless cards sucks, but you can fix that by loading a different driver. Driverpacks.net has a nice cd with W.Lan drivers that will install the Dell 1370 I believe it is for the realtek wireless cards.



I never really thought of Lenovo. I might give them a look next time.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Let me put it this way and see if you will touch an Acer...
> 
> Acer/Gateway/Emachine *Same company*
> 
> ...



my dell is mine 3 notebook in 3 years. first i had a Gericom  ego 1650 (2006), ASUS a6Km (2007) and the current one a DELL inspiron 1520 (6464). the first two can't compare to my DELL. interesting my was MADE IN IRELAND.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have an Acer Aspire 5100 and it is the cheapest P.O.S. I've ever held. You pick it up on one side, and hear and see all the internals and case flex under its own weight. As a result of this, there is a mother board issue with the hard drive controller, meaning I have to take it apart one day and attempt to solder it back into working order. Its a known issue with that line, as many many people complain of the 0200 Disk Error (a symptom of this exact problem) but because it can be easily explained by 'failing hard drive', Acer does nothing. No recall, no RMA. And when it fails again on the customer, most just get a new laptop. Only reason I found it was because of a couple of forum posts detailing a fix on a different forum. Shoddy end user support, shoddy product... I'm real glad I didn't pay for this thing. I got it for free to see if I could fix it.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

mtosev said:


> my dell is mine 3 notebook in 3 years. first i had a Gericom  ego 1650 (2006), ASUS a6Km (2007) and the current one a DELL inspiron 1520 (6464). the first two can't compare to my DELL. interesting my was MADE IN IRELAND.



I'm talking about hundreds or Dell notebooks, their quality control is horse****, and their support is worse, they think everyone is an idiot, and they don't like it when you tell them whats wrong, got a bad wireless card you better be ready for 6 hours of on the phone.


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Let me put it this way and see if you will touch an Acer...
> 
> Acer/Gateway/Emachine *Same company*
> 
> ...



Gateway is their own company BTW, Acer just bought Emachines a few months ago.



niko084 said:


> I'm talking about hundreds or Dell notebooks, their quality control is horse****, and their support is worse, they think everyone is an idiot, and they don't like it when you tell them whats wrong, got a bad wireless card you better be ready for 6 hours of on the phone.



The Dell quality control is not the best, though neither is Acers or Emachines...  Dell support on the other hand is top notch (I deal with them ALOT, im talking 50+ machines a month sent back to them.

I have never been a fan of Lenovo laptops, they feel cheap to me, though the IBM branded Thinkpads are basically the industry workhorses.

If you are looking for a middle ground, the Gateways are good performers for the price, decent build quality and easy to service/maintaine.

Gateways are amoungst my favorite to fix (Laptop Tech), HPs being the worst.

Though any of the business class laptops will hold up substantially better than the consumer grade, they also meet tighter QC standards, as well as have better service times.  Most HP business class that i end up sending in to HP i can send in on monday, and have it back to me wednesday morning.  To me that is OUTSTANDING turnaround.  Though i have only seen this on HP business class as they do all the servicing in house.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> Gateway is their own company BTW, Acer just bought Emachines a few months ago.


http://www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=42415

Wrong Acer owns them both...



> The Dell quality control is not the best, though neither is Acers or Emachines...  Dell support on the other hand is top notch



Tell that to the BBB, who revoked their membership.

Lenovo's do feel sorta cheap, but so does anything else under about $1000, but the fact of how well they hold up is not an arguable point, their RMA rate is great and they are easy to deal with every time no matter who you are.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 11, 2009)

I've heard both good and bad.  I have one at work thats been murder by dust(I work in a manufacturing plant).  The things sings never had to mess with it.  Now my friend on the other hand bought a similar model and the thing died after 6 months and gave him nothing but problems.  So its kinda like every other product you have good luck and bad.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 11, 2009)

It shouldn't be a surprise though if you treat a laptop like crap it's going to fail on you eventually.  If you're really worried about quality, there are some manufacture refurbed Panasonic Toughbooks you can get for a decent price.  Honestly, all laptops are crap (mine included) unless you pay the money and buy a Toughbook which is the only 'real' ruggidized laptop.  My brother used to be a resealler for them, I know the competition's semi-ruggidized models as well.... not the same.  I've seen these dropped from 4ft.+, water poured all over the keyboard, etc. with my own eyes and they always worked.

As far as the flex in an Acer laptop, do what I do, pick it up with both hands (novel idea there).  The Dell's I've used at work are much more solid but mine at $440 (after upgrades) was faster than any other laptop up to ~$850 at the time I bought it.  I've replaced thermal pads and all the thermal paste with higher quality pads and MX-2.  Mine has a USB port on the side, the air inteke is on the bottom though which is my biggest issue with any laptops (put it on the side!!).  The headphone jacks are on the front which I hate but I have a USB sound card anyway since the output had too much interference and would give me a headache when watching a movie for too long.

In the end you get what you pay for.  I wanted a cheap laptop that I could simply upgrade myself into a fast machine that I knew I'd baby.  If that's what you're looking for then I'd recommend Acer.  Go to some computer stores where you live and handle them in person, that's the best way to compare.


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> http://www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=42415
> 
> Wrong Acer owns them both...
> 
> ...



Interesting, I thoguth gateway was still their own, i stand corrected


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 11, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> As far as the flex in an Acer laptop, do what I do, pick it up with both hands (novel idea there).



Thanks Captain Obvious, you've illuminated my life with previously unrealized advice. Any product that's marketed to be a 'portable' solution, shouldn't have the disclaimer 'Portable, until you try and move it.' Just seems to me a little rigidity in the case, a shocking concept I'm sure, would go a long way.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> Interesting, I thoguth gateway was still their own, i stand corrected



Yeah... And Gateway bought Emachine a long time ago-
http://www.pcworld.com/article/114533/gateway_buys_emachines.html

Didn't you wonder why the cases looked the same?

Unfortunately in my world I can't find a notebook I'm proud of... Beyond VelocityPC, but then you are really forced to buy a lot of fancy...
I want a cross between a Panasonic Toughbook, VelocityPC quality parts with a little less kick, I don't need that much video power in my notebook.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 11, 2009)

From my experience with a travelmate laptop they're good value for money, however they're heavy, have cr*p battery life and need a reinstall of windows out the box (they put soooo much crapware on it's unbelievable). As long as you don't break it then you're fine, however if you break it be prepared to send it back to them 5 or 6 times with the same problem.


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Yeah... And Gateway bought Emachine a long time ago-
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/114533/gateway_buys_emachines.html
> 
> Didn't you wonder why the cases looked the same?
> ...






Guess i should pay attention to these things... regardless i would take a Gateway over an emock or acer


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> Guess i should pay attention to these things... regardless i would take a Gateway over an emock or acer



Well so would I, especially one of the better ones...
Although I wouldn't buy one.

I don't know if Acer still makes the Ferrari notebooks, those were nice.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> ALL laptops are crap!!!



I would respond to this completely stupid post..

But I'm too busy setting up my tower and monitor at the coffee shop.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 11, 2009)

Laptop's are dump if you want any kind of bang/ buck but I damn love my netbook, it's light and has a dead long battery life.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious, you've illuminated my life with previously unrealized advice. Any product that's marketed to be a 'portable' solution, shouldn't have the disclaimer 'Portable, until you try and move it.' Just seems to me a little rigidity in the case, a shocking concept I'm sure, would go a long way.




The only thing is there going for lighter and smaller.  I mean I remember the old IBM's those things weighed a ton and were pretty reliable.  Laptops have progressively gotten worse as far as the over all casing and structure of the laptop.  But it seems to be what sells.  Your average user will be all over a ultra thin super light laptop before they think about a r61i or one of the bulker more reliable and durable laptops.  


Seems stupid and annoying but hey they don't know any better.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> love my netbook, it's light and has a dead long battery life.



I can't say I dislike Netbooks, I love the idea, but I do have a problem with the small resolution, I wouldn't touch one under a 10" and the resolution is too small 

I can't wait for them to make an Atom 12"-13" with a optical drive and a better battery.

I need them for basic office applications, web, and email...
The Atom works pretty well for that, put a better battery in it we could have life up to 5-6 hours pretty easily.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> The only thing is there going for lighter and smaller.  I mean I remember the old IBM's those things weighed a ton and were pretty reliable.  Laptops have progressively gotten worse as far as the over all casing and structure of the laptop.  But it seems to be what sells.  Your average user will be all over a ultra thin super light laptop before they think about a r61i or one of the bulker more reliable and durable laptops.
> 
> 
> Seems stupid and annoying but hey they don't know any better.




When I first got the thing (already broken), and picked it up and heard the plastic creak and groan, I was half tempted to get some re bar and weld together a functional cage for the thing. And yea, the only reason why disposable items are routinely manufactured is because the average consumer is too oblivious to want better. Damn shame. Things don't need to be encased in lead, but I've made stronger things that could support more weight out of Popsicle sticks for science class.


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Laptop's are dump if you want any kind of bang/ buck but I damn love my netbook, it's light and has a dead long battery life.



Or if you actually work on them 


My Tecras all get 3-4 hours of battery power from regular use (word processing, internet use, etc.)

My HP on the other hand i average 8 hours or so on a charge with fairly heavy use (3 VMs running, along with my regular windows stuff)   And it has more power than most peoples desktops... lol (not peoples desktops on here though, the AVERAGE person )


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 11, 2009)

Acer is a good company for those who just want bang for your buck. I think HP and Dell have been ripping us off for too long while ASUS aims too high or too low. Acer is good though, its just the looks and quality thats missing. To furthermore prove this, I found an Acer lappie once that had a BluRay burner, 15"display, card reader, 8600GT and a 250GB hard drive all for nearly $900 in Canadian Dollars, no refurb. Now who in the laptop industry can beat that?!


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 11, 2009)

I tend to buy by specs myself. Who makes it doesnt usually matter too much to me, although I do like metal brush types.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> I tend to buy by specs myself. Who makes it doesnt usually matter too much to me, although I do like metal brush types.



Doing that you fall right into the trap of cheap/crap computers, minus the brushed metal, that generally only applies to fairly good equipment.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 11, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> I tend to buy by specs myself. Who makes it doesnt usually matter too much to me, although I do like metal brush types.



I believe they are just going to stick with basic computing, rather than what we want  They are doing well ripping us off though, as thick Best Buy customers are still trying to figure out why will they need 250GB of Hard Disk and 2GB of memory XD


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> Or if you actually work on them
> 
> 
> My Tecras all get 3-4 hours of battery power from regular use (word processing, internet use, etc.)
> ...



10 hours word processing on my netbook ( By XP's estimation, I only use it for a maximum of 4 hours a day but it's nice to have a fair bit of extra battery life to play with if I need it.)
@ Niko, I wouldn't use one with any less than a 10" monitor either, just too much of a PITA to type on, only two issues with the resolution on this though, inviting people to steam groups fails and some images on forums don't work (more an FF issue.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious, you've illuminated my life with previously unrealized advice. Any product that's marketed to be a 'portable' solution, shouldn't have the disclaimer 'Portable, until you try and move it.' Just seems to me a little rigidity in the case, a shocking concept I'm sure, would go a long way.



http://tastybooze.com/2007/05/douche-bag-definition/     related????


----------



## RevengE (Mar 11, 2009)

Acer is hit or miss, I'll tell you what my G24 is the nicest monitor I've ever owned though and I always have viewsonics before my G24, so all in all the make great products and than some are not so great. IMO I think the laptop you are looking at will suit you fine man.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 11, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> http://tastybooze.com/2007/05/douche-bag-definition/     related????




You respond to me with a sarcastic and 'Douche Bag' comment, and I responded to you with one. Do unto others is a quote I live by.

Edit: Now lets get back to 'on topic'.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 11, 2009)

Gayan - Acer Laptops: are they crap?

YES!

I still work with Acer's after we used to be a repair centre. We're not anymore. If you do purchase one, make sure you get the Advantage warranty pack (3 years) and register the bloody thing. You'll need it.


----------



## SLO247 (Mar 11, 2009)

Its stupid how people will have a bad experience, or just have a bad opinion of a product a company makes, and declare them & everything they do to be crap.

I have had a few Acer notebooks in the family. Had no problems with them. The old one (02/03) model still works, just the battery is obviously dead.
The newer 04/05 model is excellent. Still works like the day it came out the box.

I think everybody will have a different experience with what they buy. Buy the best configured you can get for your budget, look after it and if it goes wrong, you turn to the after-sales support. Same as anything.

Try and read some reviews on your chosen model, they should bring up any obvious issues such as flimsy build quality.

Also to keep in mind, when you get it, I strongly recommend gathering the latest drivers for all the hardware in the thing, then doing a clean install of windows off a normal disc. The reason for this is the amount of rubbish they build into the install images that are included is crazy, and you will experience far better performance with a clean vanilla install.

My 2C.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd be careful when installing Windows, some companies will void warranties if you do such an act. As for my experiences with Acer, it isn't just their laptops that have disappointed me. It's been a wide range of their products, but its the after sales support that really surprised me how poor they could be.


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm curious as to what could make them crap. They use the same parts as anyone else. Sure the shell is cheap plastic (most are these days) and I'm sure cooling could be better (usually could be these days) but I fail to see where enough variables would come in between brands to favor one so heavily over the other. I've known many people to have very positive experiences w/ acer, and I've heard horror stories about every brand out there, comes out to an average of you generally get what you pay for, regardless of brand.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You respond to me with a sarcastic and 'Douche Bag' comment, and I responded to you with one. Do unto others is a quote I live by.
> 
> Edit: Now lets get back to 'on topic'.



Fair enough, I'm always in a better mood when I'm home from work anyway.  As far as laptops go I still believe that if you treat your stuff well you shouldn't have any problems regardless of brand.  Although Acer wasn't much help when I was trying to find out if the T5750 CPU was compatible with the GL960 chipset (I researched it and it is) and the default BIOS.  In fact they told me the processor wasn't upgradable at all.  I lucked out and the BIOS recognized the CPU without a hitch.  The only time my Acer leaves the house though is when I travel on business.  I did use my laptop for folding 24/7 for 2 months straight without turning it off without a single issue.  For added cooling I placed it on top of a floor fan that could be tilted up 90 degrees.  Kept both cores at 40 C max.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 12, 2009)

*The first reply on this thread was and the most useful one .. *

Aim for model .. not brand . 

I did that too , and got one Travelmate 2414WLMi (2410 series)  (Intel based system).

After upgrading CPU RAM HDD , become a speed monster  

General quality very good , very happy with it,  for a non-gamers laptop . 

I will keep it for ever .


----------



## MN12BIRD (Mar 12, 2009)

I like that "aim for model, not brand" 

I tell people all the time.  If you want to buy a laptop read as many reviews as you can!  These brands like Asus and Acer, even HP etc make so many damn models they aren't all going to be good...  or bad!


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 12, 2009)

Back on topic please.  Enough of the ridiculous flaming and petty bickering.


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you for saying what needs to be said Polaris 

I personally have an Acer Tuba, and the first month I had it, well the thing completely died on me 

Had to send it back to best buy (thank goodness I got it for free in a raffle), waited some 2 weeks, and everything was dandy; they updated the bios....

I always thought of acer as low quality, but the tuba is a centrino 2...

This extensa (za) looks like it's worth the money- really nice features like an sd card reader and stereo (kinda junk there..)  But all in all, get it if it fits what you need in a non-benchmarking/gaming laptop.


----------



## gayan (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Back on topic please.  Enough of the ridiculous flaming and petty bickering.


----------



## gayan (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you all for the Replies.. Finally I bought a *Compaq Presario CQ60-203TX* laptop, and I threw in another 2GB ram so now 3GB all together.. 
*
Specs:*
T3400 @ 2.16GHz
PM45 Chipset
Unknown (to me.. lol) mobo : Wistron
3GB DDR2 667
GeForce 9200M GE 256DDR2 dedicted
250GB Seagate Momentus. 5400RPM, 8MB cache
16" 1366x768 Display

Everything is OK except HDD temps.. it tops at around 53C.. is that a big deal for a laptop HDD ?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

gayan said:


> Thank you all for the Replies.. Finally I bought a *Compaq Presario CQ60-203TX* laptop, and I threw in another 2GB ram so now 3GB all together..
> *
> Specs:*
> T3400 @ 2.16GHz
> ...




thats quite high!! you should invest in a ssd
i think the hdd has a increased death rate at that temp.


----------



## gayan (Jul 5, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> thats quite high!! you should invest in a ssd
> i think the hdd has a increased death rate at that temp.




I even have the HDD ventilation grills unblocked all the time,, but... even the CPU/Chipset/Idle GPU doesn't heat up this much.. any solution other than an SSD ? 
Thanks in advance 
P.S: My Lappy is dead silent.. can't hear the noise even from 2 Feets away


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2009)

The only brand of laptops I trust are Systemax.  They are generally more expensive for the hardware you get but they contain zero bloat, an OS CD to install the OS again if need be, and the support site only gives you content specific to your machine (down to the hardware)  so no hunting for specifications.

I've worked on Lenovos, Dells, HPs, Gateways, Compaqs, and Toshibas--all have left me dissatisfied with the erase/install routine and/or in the bloat department.


----------

